# Interested in working in Australia as an EMT or Patient Care Technician



## devcom (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello I am a US resident planning on moving to Australia in a couple of years. I need to know if my EMT certification/hospital ER experience can transfer to a suitable job in Australia. My plan is by the time I move I will have my NREMT certification and almost 2 years experience as an EMT in an ER setting. Please provide any information that can help me. Thank you.


----------



## cvsaviour (Mar 26, 2014)

It would help if you have an Australian CV or resume - the US terminology would need to be translated to suit the market here - NRERT and ER aren't commonly used acronyms here ....


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

devcom said:


> Hello I am a US resident planning on moving to Australia in a couple of years. I need to know if my EMT certification/hospital ER experience can transfer to a suitable job in Australia. My plan is by the time I move I will have my NREMT certification and almost 2 years experience as an EMT in an ER setting. Please provide any information that can help me. Thank you.


Hi Devcomm the first thing you will need to do is to have your qualifications assessed by the Australian Authorities, because of the different education system here very few other countries qualifications are equivalent to those in Australia. My wife cousin is a nurse in LA but after investigation she can't work as a nurse unless she did a bridging course.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree you need to get it assessed. My brothers friend is a dr and his dad was stationed overseas when he was in high school but he had to come back to oz because it wouldn't be recognised in oz (ie. Further study in oz required)


----------

